# Who's trying to lose before Christmas?



## CalicoPrairie

I'm trying to lose a few. I usually do a low carb diet, it's the only one that really works, but I suck at sticking to it. Anyone trying to lose a few and wants a chatting partner?


----------



## Belfrybat

I've gained 5 lbs. since moving a month ago and was already 25 lbs. overweight. I haven't gotten the kitchen set up well yet, so am grabbing junk instead of cooking. Plus living in town means stores are just too close and I'm buying junk food -- yesterday was a Tony's individual pizza at Dollar Tree. 

So, yes -- I'll be your partner. I'll set 10 lbs. as a goal to lose before Christmas. Low carb along with juicing works well for me as I'm diabetic. I will take this Wednesday evening off as it is our church Thanksgiving meal. But other than that, I'll limit myself to 50 effective carbs a day. 

What's your plan?


----------



## painterswife

I am doing LCHF plus fasting to lose weight and reset my system. I have lost 30 and have a goal of another 10 by Xmas. I am in.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Awesome! Thanks for joining in you two!

Ok, I do LCHF as well, and for now, I'll hold myself to 50 carbs, but I'll be adding 8 glasses of water per day to the mix. I won't be counting Thanksgiving Day, but I'll go until Christmas Day, and make 10lbs a goal.

Do we want to weigh in once per week or something? Do we want to post our weights or just our losses (or we can make sharing whatever info optional--that might feel more comfortable)?


----------



## Belfrybat

I vote for sharing what we are comfortable with rather than having too many rules. I am more comfortable reporting losses rather than actual weight. I weigh every day when trying to lose weight as it helps keep me motivated, but I only count Sundays and Wednesdays as "real" due to minor scale fluctuations, so that is what I'll probably report here. Along with successes and failures in following a LC eating plan as well as exercise goals. I've really let myself go this year and need to get back on plan.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Me too, Belfry. I did hop back on the wagon a few months ago, but without support, it's not easy. I've narrowed it down to keeping sugar out of my diet, but with the holidays, I need to redouble my efforts to find satisfying alternatives.

My guess is that I'm about 164 today. We've been doing a lot of traveling out of town to see Todd's dad in the hospital, and I've just been doing what is easiest, which means a lot of fast food, which equals a lot of white flour in the form of tortillas, hamburger buns, etc., not to mention the fries---I'm a sucker for them.

Today I've had two cups of coffee sweetened with SF chocolate syrup and 2 tbsp or so of heavy cream in each cup. Also, to avoid eating fast food, I made eggs and sausage for breakfast. Go me.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Back from the visit. For lunch, I had a double lettuce wrapped burger with lettuce, tomato, onion, mustard, and mayo, and a bottle of water. I also had a venti iced coffee with a half-pump each of SF chocolate and vanilla, with heavy cream. I'm not sure how to count the heavy cream, but I'm thinking they probably put about 1/4 cup in my coffee. For dinner, we are having LC sausage pizza with whatever veggies I can find in the fridge. I need to drink more water for sure, I'm feeling parched.

Tons of stuff to do tonight, so thank God for that coffee--ha ha. Tomorrow we are going to Knott's Berry Farm, so I'm not sure how I'll do on my LC endeavor, but I feel like if I can get through breakfast without a cheat, I can probably (maaayyyyybe) get through lunch. I'll see what I can do the best I can, but there will be a lot of people making decisions together tomorrow. Wish me luck. At least I'll get a lot of walking in.

BTW, steps for today is 5632. I'm shooting for 9000, and I'm hoping to reach that with all the chores I need to do tonight. Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Good morning everyone, how are you all doing with your plan?


----------



## painterswife

Today is a fast day for me. I ate dinner last night and won't eat until tomorrow morning. I drink broth and water.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

painterswife said:


> Today is a fast day for me. I ate dinner last night and won't eat until tomorrow morning. I drink broth and water.


How many fast days do you do? How does fasting reset your system? I've never tried anything like that before.


----------



## painterswife

You should google Dr Jason Fung. Watch some of his videos.

I started LCHF about 9 weeks ago. I added fasting about 3 weeks ago. I am using it as both a diet help but also for the benefits it gives your brain, liver and hormonal system. I am doing three 36 hour fast a week right now. I expect I will go to two as I reach my weight goal.

I have just come out of menopause and wish I had know this before. I would have vastly improved that period of time. I already can feel the difference in my memory and clarity. My blood pressure is dropping daily. Menopause kicked my but and now I am fighting back.

Here is a couple of links.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UkZAwKoCP8[/ame]
https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Thanks, I'll check that out! I'm actually in my 8th year of premenopause, so maybe it wil help me a little more.

I have to say that I'm a little afraid of fasting. Well, failing, not fasting so much. If I could find a way to make it through it, I wouldn't mind doing it.


----------



## painterswife

CalicoPrairie said:


> Thanks, I'll check that out! I'm actually in my 8th year of premenopause, so maybe it wil help me a little more.
> 
> I have to say that I'm a little afraid of fasting. Well, failing, not fasting so much. If I could find a way to make it through it, I wouldn't mind doing it.


It is actually pretty easy if you are already doing LCHF. I don't know if I could have done it before. The nice thing is you can switch it to what ever days you want to fit in events and family.

You could start with the alternate day fast. One day you eat normally and the next day you only have a meal ( lunch or dinner) of 500 calories. I did that first.

My husband is in awe of how well this is working for me. I went to the big city ( for me) shopping on Saturday and only bought LCHF foods. I ate before going and did not buy any of the treats I usually can't pass up. Sushi being one of them. Menopause had me completely out of control with regards to food.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

painterswife said:


> It is actually pretty easy if you are already doing LCHF. I don't know if I could have done it before. The nice thing is you can switch it to what ever days you want to fit in events and family.
> 
> You could start with the alternate day fast. One day you eat normally and the next day you only have a meal ( lunch or dinner) of 500 calories. I did that first.
> 
> My husband is in awe of how well this is working for me. I went to the big city ( for me) shopping on Saturday and only bought LCHF foods. I ate before going and did not buy any of the treats I usually can't pass up. Sushi being one of them. Menopause had me completely out of control with regards to food.


I watched the video and might do the two day per week fast of eating just 500 calories on those days (it was briefly mentioned). That sounds like it could be doable for me if I just eat veggies those days, but the problem might be that if I do that, it wouldn't leave the time between that it takes to be a "challenge". Still, I think I can work up to fitting fasting into my week that way, and I'm positive it would help me drop a few. I can definitely stand to lose about 20, since I'm up to 165 today. :-/


----------



## the old dude

painterswife said:


> Today is a fast day for me. I ate dinner last night and won't eat until tomorrow morning. I drink broth and water.


you shouldn't really be fasting no matter what some quack on the net states, it's not good for your health and just causes what they call yo yoing with the weight up and down. just stop eating garbage foods, sodas, breads, fried foods, pastas, pizzas sugars ect, eat a lot of Vegs and non fat foods, a piece of meat the size of a deck of cards every day, do a lot of walking if you can, even around the house. the pounds will start to slide off


----------



## Belfrybat

You are both doing so good. PW - ignore the erroneous advice about fasting not being good for you. Giving your digestive system a rest is very good. It's how our early ancestors ate. 

I ate OK yesterday but my 2 pieces of dark chocolate turned into 5. Carbs were in line for the day, though. Today I had greek yogurt for breakfast, beef stew (made with cauliflower and turnips instead of potatoes) for lunch, and cheese with a half apple for and early dinner. I'm trying not to eat after 6 pm to see if my blood sugar will come down -- it's been high in the mornings lately.


----------



## painterswife

Yesterday, I made a low carb baguette. It was good but my fasting blood sugar was high this morning ( for me). I won't be making a habit of making it very often.


----------



## the old dude

thank you but it's not my opinion, do what you need to do and say hi to your Dr for me bye.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Old Dude, you are welcome to track with us if you need to lose a few, but to come in and criticize what has nothing to do with you....not so much.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Good news---I was able to stay on plan today, and I'm at probably around 33-35 carbs. We went to Knott's Berry Farm with the kids and instead of eating out for breakfast, Todd and I ate leftover LC pizza. When we got there, the kids wanted to get a snack, so I got one of those large pickles and a Coke Zero for lunch. For dinner, I got a double meat Subway Chopped Salad (spicy italian--yum) with everything. I only counted up 27 carbs, but I'm adding more for good measure because of all the extra veggies on the salad, and because I found some sugar free candy at Knott's and indulged a bit while everyone ate full sugar treats. I feel really great at having been able to find alternatives that worked for me. I'm at 8262 steps for the day and my feet are SO tired.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I diet per my doctors instruction and advice. For I too am a diabetic. I have cut out almost all processed foods,sugars,and went to half caff coffee not by choice on that one. I also carry a backpack up a 45*degree hill in steel toe combat boots to build backup muscle. Yoga is more interesting these days with Strawberry in the house. So is sit-ups. So far I have lost 3 pant sizes, 2 shirt sizes and appropriately 22 inches off stomach,bottom,feet. I changed my dinner plate in for a bread plate size. I consume 1700 calories daily, walk on average 4500-6000 steps daily. I drink approximately 128 fl.ounces of water daily. My military doctor figure I will have lost the last 42 pounds by 6 June 2016.


----------



## Belfrybat

My blood sugar was higher than I like this morning. Not sure what is up with that. I am on the last dregs in the insulin vial so will switch vials tonight to see if that is the culprit. I didn't eat after 6:30 last evening and will continue that plan.
Yesterday I logged in at 1420 cal, 68 carb - 18 fiber = 50 ECC -- right on the nose. No scale loss but it's early in the month. 

I had a protein shake for breakfast and plan on left over stew at lunch. I'll be going out for supper so will need to be extra careful then. Have a great day, everyone. 

Old Dude - you are new to this forum so might not be aware of the rule "play nice". Your attacking is not appreciated. Plus your "strong as an ox" statement is funny considering you put your cast iron cookware under the bed because you couldn't pick it up any more.


----------



## painterswife

I will break my fast with some eggs, bacon and cheese here shortly. The scale edged down but I will not post results until the end of the week. We will see how I do with Thanksgiving dinner.

I am not diabetic but I test my blood sugar as part of a program to see what foods effect me. I find my blood sugar goes up over night even on fast days. I don't eat after 5 pm so this seems odd. Still doing research on why that happens. It actually goes up more on fast days.

I will be having homemade mushroom soup for lunch and ham and a vegetable for dinner.


----------



## Terri

painterswife said:


> I am not diabetic but I test my blood sugar as part of a program to see what foods effect me. I find my blood sugar goes up over night even on fast days. I don't eat after 5 pm so this seems odd. Still doing research on why that happens. It actually goes up more on fast days.


According to my own doc, your body stores glucose during times of plenty and releases glucose into your blood stream during times of famine.

That was why she asked me to test my blood sugar in the middle of the night a couple of times to make sure my BS was not going too low. Because I AM a diabetic, my body does a lousy job of controlling my blood sugar: it can go way up OR go way down!

In a nutshell, I would say that your body is keeping your blood sugar up in the operating range by releasing glucose when you are fasting.


----------



## painterswife

"Gluconeogenesis (GNG) is a metabolic pathway that results in the generation of glucose from non-carbohydrate carbon substrates such as pyruvate, lactate, glycerol, and glucogenic amino acids."

I wonder why it goes up quite a bit though. I would think the body wants it to stay pretty level. I can be at 81-85 most of the day and then it will spike to over 100 in the morning.

I am in Ketosis and have been for a couple of months, so I am burning fat. Maybe it has to do with the sleep cycle and the body having more resources to work on gluconeogenesis. The more I learn , the more I am intrigued. Even more so now that I have actually found something that works for me.

Having lots of energy and not wanting to take a nap everyday is a very nice change.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

I have been thinking of testing my blood sugar daily just to see what my "norm" is, though I'm not diabetic. It's an interesting idea.

Today is Todd's birthday, so I made him his favorite breakfast, biscuits and gravy. I make this about once per year, and in light of the fact that I am super busy getting the house in order and Thanksgiving stuff ready (and that we've been out of the house for the past 3 days), I ate it as well. I'm planning on drinking plenty of water today, skipping lunch, and eating a small portion of lasagne for dinner with the family, with a large salad. If I don't feel hungry, maybe I'll skip the lasagne.

Tomorrow, it will be back to the LC grind, then on Thanksgiving, I'll allow myself some stuffing and mashed potatoes and gravy along with my turkey. Once the holiday/birthday week is over, it's definitely back to 50 carbs/day for me. That's a comfortable number for me.

I'd also like to start the 500 calorie fast thing next week.


----------



## Terri

Anything between about 70 and 140 is considered normal blood sugar. There is no one exact number that your body tries for.


----------



## painterswife

I am working on documenting my blood sugar. Knowing where I am am what certain foods do to me. I have been doing the same with blood pressure. My doctor says that fasting blood sugar over 100 is prediabetes. We have already solved my high blood pressure ( about to come of the meds I am on). That is a big change from the when I first went on them. 5 different ones and no idea what they were doing to me.

I know my way of learning and solving my heath problems may not be for others but I need to work out what is going to solve mine and prevent any in the future. I lost total control during menopause and have a lot of damage to repair.


----------



## painterswife

Gained a pound but I know it is water weight. If I don't drink 3 quarts of liquid I retain water. Add to that the salty ham and I expected it.  Other that I stayed on plan. Today is a fast day but tomorrow is a cheat day.

First sugar and sweet potato in several months. Will I be able to fast on Friday? That will be a big test. Will I pass?


----------



## CalicoPrairie

YOU CAN DO IT, PAINTERSWIFE! 

Yesterday was a high carb day and I didn't do anything low carb, and today is an equally busy day. Tons to do, but I'm determined to get through it on plan. I'm not making any special birthday or holiday meals today so there is that.

I decided to invest in the Keto Clarity book and some keto test strips to get to know my body and how it reacts to food. I thought it would be a challenge to stay in ketosis, and more informative to learn how long it takes me to get back into ketosis after eating high carb food. I suspect that's why I fall off the wagon from complete LCHF eating, because I don't have a firm understanding of how my body works on this plan. I mean--I know that I lose best on it and that I should eat this way, but to have more knowledge might give me that extra umph, if that makes sense, because my motivation tends to wane when I get busy or tired, or whatever.


----------



## Belfrybat

I stayed pretty much true to my eating plan yesterday except at dinner last night, I ordered a taco salad and had planned to eat just three or four bites of the shell. One half a shell later..... <sigh>
I was down a pound this morning (I'm only counting Wed and Sun although I weigh daily), but after tonight's Thanksgiving feast I will probably be up again. But I know better than to try to "be good" tonight -- if I stay on plan, I'll feel deprived and eat more later. 
Happy Thanksgiving a day early, folks.


----------



## painterswife

I did a stupid thing today. Went grocery shopping on a fast day. I have not eaten but I spent a couple of hours tellimg myself all the reasons I should.


----------



## Belfrybat

Hang in there PW -- you can do it!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Stayed on plan pretty much all day, but had to taste some of the sugar free desserts as I was making them today. I'm thinking my only cheats tomorrow will be mashed potatoes, gravy, and stuffing (if I make it), so while I'll probably be out of ketosis (I'm probably not back in anyway), I won't he overeating like crazy. Desserts will be the low carb cheesecake and chocolate/caramel bars I made (both sugar free), and I'll skip the pumpkin pie (maybe--I have a weakness for pumpkin pie) and the cake (that's a for sure skip). Will try to load up on low carb options so I eat less of the other stuff. Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have hit a plate, now I am stuck.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Are you unstuck yet, MoBookworm1957? 

Thanksgiving was normal fare. I ate turkey, gravy, mashed potatoes, stuffing, and green bean casserole. Small portions of everything, really. And I had a piece of sugar free cheesecake. I skipped the birthday cake and rolls. I was mostly running around all day long, trying to stay ahead of the mess, so I didn't have a lot of time to pick at food.

I'm reading Keto Clarity by Jimmy Moore and Eric Westman. I am decently well-versed in LCHF/ketogenic eating, but knowledge doesn't take the pounds off. I decided to educate myself a little further for motivation. The neat thing is that there is a chapter on fasting, which will help me understand better how that can fit into my eating plan. The book is interesting so far.

I ordered some keto strips and am considering a blood glucose monitor for myself so I can see how my body is responding to certain foods, which will help me know if I can maintain eating things like multi-grain bread (a homemade recipe that I use), potatoes, and beans. All of these foods are staples to my family and don't seem to have a huge effect on my weight, but I definitely can't lose pounds eating them. Still, I don't think that just "thinking" they don't effect me to the point of gaining is enough--I need more information.

Today, I've had a piece of sugar free cheesecake and a couple of cups of coffee with splenda and heavy cream. Will likely just have leftovers today, since I haven't had enough days in a row to even get into ketosis. Tomorrow we have a wedding to go to and guess what is on the menu? Pizza. Fancy pizza oven pizza, but pizza nonetheless. It's likely that Sunday Todd will want to go see his dad at the new hospital, so I may not be able to even begin working on getting into ketosis until Monday. When I do, I'll be changing up my carb intake to 20 carbs (not net carbs, but just 20) per day, just to kick start my body into ketosis. The plan is to do that for a couple of weeks, then add in 5 carbs per week, testing my ketone levels frequently (not sure how frequently) during the week to see when it diminishes, then stay at that level. This will tell me whether 50 is too high for me (50 is SO doable, though, so I hope not!).

My goals between now and Monday are to up my water to 64-80 oz per day, and avoid sugar completely. I won't lose anything, but at least I'll be striving to meet some goals while I wait to start.


----------



## painterswife

I indulged yesterday. Fasting today. The good thing is all the things I thought I would be craving today were just okay yesterday. Next time I will be able to do with out easily. I think I broke the addiction on a few foods.

I did overdue it on the pumpkin pie. It was great. However my fasting blood sugar was 112 this morning and a direct result of that pie. Testing your blood sugar is a really good way to see what effects you. I find I am so much happier and feel better when I am always under 100, fasting or not. More energy, I need less sleep and my mind is clearer.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

That happens often to me, Painterswife---things that I used to love just don't hit the spot the way they used to. Because of how I'd been eating for a while, all my favorites were still good, lol.

Yesterday I ate a TON. I was up at 3:30am so I was hungry early and ate some leftovers from Thanksgiving. I also had the cheesecake, and throughout the whole day I ate so much, probably double the fat and protein than I should have.

Still, this morning, I'm two pounds down. *mouth falls open*

I did have 80+ oz water yesterday, so perhaps that helped in the loss. Still, I'm thinking of it as a freebie, because I can't possibly eat like that and do well, I don't think, keto or no. Nor would I probably want to, as my appetite will likely subside quite a bit. For now, I'm just going with eating when I'm hungry, trying to stick to keto-legal foods. 

This morning's meal was Mexican quiche. I have also had a few cups of coffee with heavy cream and a cup of chicken broth with a pat of butter in it, just for good measure (I have tended toward constipation with lchf in the past). Tonight we are going to that wedding with the pizza, and I'm not sure what else will be available to eat, so I'm not holding out much hope for a keto-friendly dinner. No matter, I'll be workin' it legal by tomorrow (hopefully), and at least by Monday.

How are you doing, Belfrybat?

Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## painterswife

I fasted yesterday and it was not as hard as I thought it would be after a splurge. Only problem is I was up 3 pounds this morning because of going of of the BP meds. Water weight only. Maybe I might wait until after Xmas. Add to that I am completely out of Ketosis even though I fasted.

I don't think I will be splurging again for a long time.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Still stuck, but I keep plugging away. Yoga, beach body exercise, not climbing hills right now because of the weather,rain,sleet,maybe snow later.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Water weight will come of soon, Painterswife, but still a drag when it shows up on the scale. Still, this is a way of living right? It's all good. 

MoBookworm---Keep on keepin' on! Sounds like you are doing great. I used to do yoga and loved it so much over any other exercise I've ever done. I'd love to get back to it after I get a handle on my eating plan.

I'm at 162.8 today, probably because of the white flour the other day at the wedding, or perhaps because I was in bed all day yesterday. I picked up someone's cold at Thanksgiving and 4 hours outdoors on Saturday night didn't help at all. I ate keto legal foods all day yesterday, and wil today as well, but I need another day to recover, so I'm taking it easy.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm back. Not that I physically went anywhere, but my planned one evening foray into Carb Land ended up being a three day journey. At my "official" weigh in Sunday morning I was up 1.5 lbs. But this morning was only up a half pound. So last week was a wash. But I'm being good today and am back on plan. With less than 4 weeks to go before Christmas I probably won't make my 10# goal, so am extending it to the end of the year. I really would love to wake up January 1st 10 lbs. lighter. 

So far today, I've had a green juice/ protein shake for breakfast. Lunch was left-over venison steak with spaghetti squash parmesan and green beans. A small handful of nuts and some Lynn's chocolate made a nice snack. Now I'm planning on cheese with low carb crackers and celery with peanut butter as supper. Perhaps another square of Lynn's chocolate afterward. But the peanut butter will probably satisfy my sweet tooth. I'm also off wine until at least 5 lbs. are gone. 

Calico Prairie -- would you post your recipe for low carb chocolate/caramel bars? They sound delish!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Belfrybat said:


> I'm back. Not that I physically went anywhere, but my planned one evening foray into Carb Land ended up being a three day journey. At my "official" weigh in Sunday morning I was up 1.5 lbs. But this morning was only up a half pound. So last week was a wash. But I'm being good today and am back on plan. With less than 4 weeks to go before Christmas I probably won't make my 10# goal, so am extending it to the end of the year. I really would love to wake up January 1st 10 lbs. lighter.


Ha ha, foray into Carb Land. My forays end up longer than planned usually too, it's so easy to do! Awesome that you lost a pound anyway! It would be awesome to lose 10 by Christmas.



Belfrybat said:


> So far today, I've had a green juice/ protein shake for breakfast. Lunch was left-over venison steak with spaghetti squash parmesan and green beans. A small handful of nuts and some Lynn's chocolate made a nice snack. Now I'm planning on cheese with low carb crackers and celery with peanut butter as supper. Perhaps another square of Lynn's chocolate afterward. But the peanut butter will probably satisfy my sweet tooth. I'm also off wine until at least 5 lbs. are gone.


Today's food sounds great. What are the low carb crackers? Are they homemade (like the ones made of cheese), or are they an actual thing you can buy at the store? I'd love to try my 85% chocolate with some real peanut butter (no sugar)--I think it would taste great together. BUT, I can't today because I ate a couple of servings of the chocolate/caramel bars, and didn't realize that since I made it in a smaller pan, each piece would count as double the carbs/calories. I pretty much blew it bad, lol. But it was oh so good! I'll do better tomorrow.



Belfrybat said:


> Calico Prairie -- would you post your recipe for low carb chocolate/caramel bars? They sound delish!


Yep, I got it from the blog All Day I Dream About Food. I've made it a few times and it's awesome, but the crust never seems to come together well (falls apart), so I put it into an 8x8 pan instead and added a little more butter to the crust mixture. Still had some trouble with it falling apart, but with some refrigeration, it was better. Still, if you make it and it falls apart, eat it in a bowl with a spoon, you will love it if you like chocolate, caramel, and coconut. Here's the link:

http://allda---reamaboutfood.com/2014/12/salted-caramel-magic-cookie-bars.html


----------



## painterswife

Fasting today, back in ketosis. Don't expect losses until later this week though.

Have you guys tried fat head pizza? http://www.ditchthecarbs.com/2015/04/23/fat-head-pizza/

It is fantastic.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Just found that recipe. Looks like one to try for sure.


----------



## painterswife

Back on track. Lost a pound since last week. I actually surpassed my Nov goal by a bit. Yes, I love this way of eating.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks for recipe links, ladies. Calico - your link didn't work but I found the site and pulled up a huge amount of recipes. Here's the "caramel bars" page: http://allda---reamaboutfood.com/?s=caramel+bars Too much temptation.

I make crackers from Josephs Lavash bread I buy at Walmart. I use a quarter sheet to make 9 crackers. I just lightly score the "bread", spray with nonstick spray, sprinkle with seasoning salt and microwave for 30 seconds. They crisp up when they cool down. 9 crackers are 3.5 carbs and 1.5 fiber. The spray is not necessary except to help hold the seasoning on. 

I woke up this morning with sky-high blood sugar -- 174. Since I behaved myself yesterday, have no idea how that happened. I'm usually in the 110-130 range (still too high). I hope the high number is not indicative of an infection as it certainly wasn't due to high carbs yesterday. I hate this disease -- it is so unpredictable. 

I haven't planned today's meals yet but need to do that as it's time for breakfast.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

I completely understand. I'm rethinking whether I'll ever make it again myself. It's very tempting. 

Sorry about your blood sugar. Hope it stabilizes soon.


----------



## Belfrybat

Today is my twice weekly "official" weigh and I was down a pound -- that makes a total of 1.5 lbs. from my starting weight. Not stellar, but at least I'm moving in the right direction. Blood sugar was still high -- 136, but I think I'm coming down with a cold or something blew in that is making me sniffle.

I'm going to attempt a liquid day today -- not the kind of fast that PW does, but juice and a protein shake with lots of water. If I stick with it, I should take in 250 - 300 calories and 50 carbs. I tried the 5-2 diet a couple of years ago and was a complete failure, but I think if I stay lower carb this time I might have more success. As you can tell, I don't do well with slow weight loss. I want it off -- NOW!


----------



## painterswife

Belfrybat said:


> Today is my twice weekly "official" weigh and I was down a pound -- that makes a total of 1.5 lbs. from my starting weight. Not stellar, but at least I'm moving in the right direction. Blood sugar was still high -- 136, but I think I'm coming down with a cold or something blew in that is making me sniffle.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a liquid day today -- not the kind of fast that PW does, but juice and a protein shake with lots of water. If I stick with it, I should take in 250 - 300 calories and 50 carbs. I tried the 5-2 diet a couple of years ago and was a complete failure, but I think if I stay lower carb this time I might have more success. As you can tell, I don't do well with slow weight loss. I want it off -- NOW!


Congrats. I do drink broth when I am fasting. It helps with the sodium needs. Also make sure you take lots of magnesium. I forgot for a couple of days and ended up with a leg cramp in the middle of the night.

I am down another 1/2 pound so that is 1.5 pounds since we started this thread.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Hey y'all--162 today. Yesterday was my lowest carb day in the past week, just 24. I'm having to relearn how to eat this low (carb wise). Plus, I am used to counting net carbs, and this time around I'm trying to just count carbs period. I think that will be helpful for me.

I've kept my commitment to not consume any sugar and to drink at least 64 oz of water each day. Hoping to do fewer carbs today, but we'll see.

Y'all are doing great! Belfybat--good luck with your liquid diet today! Congrats on your losses, Painterswife!

Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had Dr appt today went well Lost a pound and about 5 inches. Makes me happy to be losing again.


----------



## Belfrybat

Oh my, we are all rocking this, aren't we? Good for us! I'm down another pound, but won't count it until Sunday since I have two "official" weigh days a week.
I only drank liquids yesterday -- 3 cups of green juice, 1 protein shake, homemade chicken broth, decaf coffee and herbal tea. I think I might try this twice a week.

Several years ago I lost a lot of weight on a juice only diet and kept most of it off until recently. But for some reason, I just can't wrap my mind around doing something that drastic again. 

I made a large pot of LCish Brunswick stew and will be eating on that for about three days along with other LC foods -- haven't decided which ones yet. Breakfast was a plain greek yogurt with pecans and a splash of Praline DaVinci syrup. Yum. 

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## painterswife

Yes, we are doing well. I am down almost another pound. Today is an eating day. Breakfast is some havarti cheese, lunch is salmon I baked the other day with dill pickle relish and may. Dinner will be beef tacos with cheese shells. Lots of cheese, avocado and sour cream.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Yay for everyone! I'm down .2 of a lb, and though it's not much, I'm happy with any losses. Almost done getting over this cold, taking it easy today after running hours of errands yesterday. 

Done with the animal chores today, just got indoor chores left and some running Abi around to theater stuff. It's the last week before their play performances so it's super busy and the poor girl has got this cold too. She's being a trooper though and is living on cold meds and herbal teas for the week.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Yay, I'm in ketosis! I got my first pink reading on the keto strips today, so I'm happy to know that information.

On another note, I checked my blood sugar about an hour after I ate tonight and it was 70. Any idea why that might be?


----------



## Belfrybat

CalicoPrairie said:


> Yay, I'm in ketosis! I got my first pink reading on the keto strips today, so I'm happy to know that information.
> 
> On another note, I checked my blood sugar about an hour after I ate tonight and it was 70. Any idea why that might be?


Good for you. 70 is the bottom level of normal. With doing so low carb, being in the 70s is not uncommon for folks without diabetes. Depending on what you ate, you may not have given time for your meal to be digested and have an effect on your blood sugar. Try testing 2 hours after a meal. What brand meter are you using? Some tend to register lower than others. 

I ate fairly well yesterday but did have a slice of wonderful homemade bread with butter. But it didn't seem to affect me as I woke up this morning another half pound lighter. 

My plan today is Greek yogurt and pecans for breakfast, Brunswick stew for lunch, green juice in late afternoon (when I get the munchies) and probably cheese, LC crackers, celery and peanut butter for supper. I'm trying to eat light in the evenings and it seems to be working.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Ok great, thank you Belfrybat. I think you are right because I tested again an hour later and my reading was 82. I read that protein and fat take longer to affect blood sugar levels. The brand is TrueTest.

Yay on the bread not affecting your weight loss. I love homemade bread. Today's food sounds great. Not sure what I'm eating yet, but I'm having my mocha butter coffee, yum.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Oh, and I weighed in at 160.8 today and TOM arrived last night. Yay!


----------



## Belfrybat

I've used a True Test meter before and found it tended to register a bit lower than either Aviva or Contour (the same was true for Walmart's Prime meter). But the strips for the latter meters are crazy expensive without insurance. As long as you feel fine at the lower number don't worry about anything. I can go to 65 before I begin to feel shaky -- I don't even bother to correct a low unless it's below 60. Most non-diabetics don't feel shaky until under 60. 

I've done OK today -- stuck to my plan and will have green juice, cheese, celery and peanut butter in a little while. Along with a piece of Lynn's chocolate.

If any of you are chocolate lovers, here's a great recipe for a low carb chocolate that has negligible carbs. This recipe is a life saver for me as I tend to feel deprived and will go off-plan if I can't have chocolate. :hair

Lynne's Sugar Free Chocolate

1 oz unsweetened chocolate or 2 rounded Tbs. cocoa powder 
2 tbsp butter -- 3 if using cocoa (I use half butter and half coconut oil)
2 - 4 tbsp whipping cream (depending how how light you want it -- I use 2)
1/2 - 1 tsp vanilla extract
3 - 4 packets sweetener (I use Sweet One and Stevia)
1/4 C finely chopped nuts

Melt chocolate and butter, carefully. (I use the microwave in short bursts of 20 seconds.) Remove from heat, stir in cream and vanilla, Stir in sweetener, fold in nuts. Pour into foil-lined plate. Freeze. 
Around 9 carbs, 4 fiber in whole recipe (5 ECC). I count one fourth the recipe as a serving.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

CalicoPrairie said:


> Oh, and I weighed in at 160.8 today and TOM arrived last night. Yay!


Ok yeah---I didn't mean to sound so excited about TOM. It was actually the weigh in I was excited about! :rock:



Belfrybat said:


> I've used a True Test meter before and found it tended to register a bit lower than either Aviva or Contour (the same was true for Walmart's Prime meter). But the strips for the latter meters are crazy expensive without insurance. As long as you feel fine at the lower number don't worry about anything. I can go to 65 before I begin to feel shaky -- I don't even bother to correct a low unless it's below 60. Most non-diabetics don't feel shaky until under 60.
> 
> I've done OK today -- stuck to my plan and will have green juice, cheese, celery and peanut butter in a little while. Along with a piece of Lynn's chocolate.
> 
> If any of you are chocolate lovers, here's a great recipe for a low carb chocolate that has negligible carbs. This recipe is a life saver for me as I tend to feel deprived and will go off-plan if I can't have chocolate. :hair
> 
> Lynne's Sugar Free Chocolate
> 
> 1 oz unsweetened chocolate or 2 rounded Tbs. cocoa powder
> 2 tbsp butter -- 3 if using cocoa (I use half butter and half coconut oil)
> 2 - 4 tbsp whipping cream (depending how how light you want it -- I use 2)
> 1/2 - 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 3 - 4 packets sweetener (I use Sweet One and Stevia)
> 1/4 C finely chopped nuts
> 
> Melt chocolate and butter, carefully. (I use the microwave in short bursts of 20 seconds.) Remove from heat, stir in cream and vanilla, Stir in sweetener, fold in nuts. Pour into foil-lined plate. Freeze.
> Around 9 carbs, 4 fiber in whole recipe (5 ECC). I count one fourth the recipe as a serving.


WOW, that recipe sound AWESOME! I'll definitely be trying it very soon! 

I don't mind a bit lower readings, but that does make sense. I tend to get low readings since I started. I've never had over 100, but then again, I don't test all that much. I keep forgetting after meals. I'm guessing that because I'm eating pretty low carb, I won't really be getting any high readings anyway. Still, I like the freedom of being able to take my readings when I want to. 

Just for fun, I weighed myself right after dinner and I weighed in at 162.2. Hopefully that means I might be lower tomorrow morning, but I'm not sure that will happen. I had a 6+ hour fast today between breakfast and dinner, but not enough water. I can drink another quart of water tonight and that would do it for me, but I'm not sure that would make it a loss day tomorrow. No biggie though--I'm movin' on down. 

Today's news--went to a friend's memorial service. It was a sad and happy occasion. As a Christian, I'm encouraged that in the end I'll see Pam again, so I'm happy. But I feel a loss that I'll never laugh and joke with, or hug my good friend again on this earth. So bittersweet, really.

Didn't do much else but take Abi to her rehearsal. Their production of Anything Goes will be this weekend, so we'll be attending tomorrow night. Can't wait to see my girl tap dancing, singing, and acting---it always makes me so teary to see my kids sharing their talents in public. I think I get just as excited to watch her as she does to perform. 

Night all!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Weighing in at 160 this morning


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I didn't weight in this morning, I had a cup of egg not instead. Good thing you can only get during Thanksgiving and Christmas. Otherwise I would be a roly poly.


----------



## Belfrybat

CP - sorry to hear of your friend's death. 
Bookworm -- eggnog - yum. I make a LC eggnog around Christmas/ New Year but it's a pain to make so don't do it often. Plus it has at least a gazillion calories. But oh so good!

I went to a craft fair this morning and succumbed to a lemon square. It was only one, but pretty large. So the rest of the day will be Brunswick stew, celery w/ peanut butter, cheese, and a square of Lynne's chocolate this evening. I'm doing pretty good at keeping carbs around 50, but it really is challenging these days.


----------



## painterswife

Today is binge day. No carb binging just lchf foods but just maint calories. I find that if I have a day every once in a while where I feel like eating more and go with it, I find it easier to stay on task after. Lost 2.5 pounds so far this week so still on point.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

MoBookworm--See now I wish I even liked eggnog so I could enjoy it! I just don't though. Which doesn't make the holidays any easier!

Thanks, Belfrybat. We knew she was going soon, we just weren't sure when (when is anyone sure, anyway?). She was diagnosed about 5 months after my mom passed in 2011, so for me, it was like waiting for the other shoe to drop. The upside is that they only gave her months to live when she was diagnosed, and she lived years.

2.5lbs in a week is awesome, Painterswife! You are rockin' it!

Today's food was good, though I only have a rough estimate of carbs/calories/etc. We went garage saling as we always do on Saturday, but we got out late because we had to bury our cat who passed last night in her sleep. She was 20, so we knew it would happen soon. We buried her under the tree near the barn, next to the chinchilla we lost last summer.

So back to the food---I didn't get a chance to make breakfast because we buried Storm, did chores, and harvested the squash, peppers, and meyer lemons. It was 10 by then so we hit a few sales and then Todd wanted to eat. We went to a mexican place, whish was scary at first, but it turned out awesome. I got a beef taco salad, no beans and I didn't eat the shell. It was SO good. Had to estimate carbs on what I ate, but I think I did ok. Didn't have lunch, but I did have some LC pizza for dinner. Estimating about 28 carbs for today. Didn't drink enough water, but I'm still working on that. Six cups down, 2 to go.

Ok---time to head out to Abi's play now. TTY'all later!


----------



## CountryMom22

Everyone sounds like they are doing great. Congrats on all the weight lost. I have been struggling lately with both my diet and exercise. Just haven't been able to get back in the swing of my normal routine. There's been so much to do here at home that I find myself using the extra chores as an excuse to stay out of the gym, which is unusual for me.

I'm going to use you guys as motivation and hit the gym first thing tomorrow! Thanks guys!


----------



## Terri

CountryMom22 said:


> Everyone sounds like they are doing great. Congrats on all the weight lost. I have been struggling lately with both my diet and exercise. Just haven't been able to get back in the swing of my normal routine. There's been so much to do here at home that I find myself using the extra chores as an excuse to stay out of the gym, which is unusual for me.
> 
> I'm going to use you guys as motivation and hit the gym first thing tomorrow! Thanks guys!


OK, OK. If you can work out I guess I can too. My weight is OK but I haven't had a good blood sugar reading since Thanksgiving. :icecream:

If you can go to the gym I guess I can pledge to break out the weights. :huh:I haven't needed them all summer because I was gardening for a bit as my daily workout.


----------



## Belfrybat

Good to see "new" faces here struggling along with the rest of us.

My official weigh-in yesterday wasn't so stellar. A total of 3.5 lbs. lost so far since Nov. 22nd. I had hoped for 5 by now. But I'm continuing with the effort as I really would like to lose back down to where I was 3 years ago. 

I messed up yesterday at our church's annual open house and "high tea". The scones were just too good to pass up. 
But, I'm back on plan again today. 

PW - great going on your loss. Keep up the inspiration for the rest of us!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Welcome to the thread, Terri and CountryMom22 (sorry if you've posted here and I missed it before, or forgot), nice to have new people chiming in with us. 

3lbs is a great accomplishment, Belfrybat! But I know what you mean. Scones are no match for me, but wave potato chips in front of me and I have a hard time resisting. ;-P

I'm weighing in at 158.6 today, which is really nice for me. I feel like things are moving along for me, but I am figuring this is water weight and the losses will slow later.


----------



## CountryMom22

Thanks for the welcome CalicoPrairie! I've been reading this thread, but that was my first time posting here. Thanks to you guys I've made it to the gym the last 2 days and have gotten the eating thing back under control. I feel better already just knowing that I'm moving in the right direction again.

Now the hard part starts as I have to begin baking my Christmas cookies. I don't have any trouble passing up cookies...except when they are hot out of the oven! But I'll stay strong since by the time I'm done with all the cookies that I need to make, which will take me everyday from now until Christmas, I will not want to see another cookie until next Christmas. 

I think of it as aversion therapy!


----------



## painterswife

I have not lost weight but I have lost inches. Yesterday the new accountants in the office upstairs brought in a bread maker to our shared kitchen ( right outside my office door) and made fresh bread. It was pure torture. I see this being a very difficult winter. My boss owns the building do you think I can get him to ban the machine? 

I need something to offset that smell.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Still here. Had a bday celebration weekend so things were super busy. We went down to Knotts Berry Farm to shop yesterday and ate at Mrs Knotts chicken dinner restaurant. I ate the famous chicken dinner, not low carb and not really worth the veer off the keto path, but it was ok. The rest of the weekend was all keto eating so i should be back in ketosis very soon. Still sitting around 160.

Painterswife, your post cracked me up! I totally get your feelings. Homemade bread is so fantastic. Maybe one day the machine will just disappear....lol


----------



## painterswife

This week I had was hungry all the time. I let my body be my guide and I ate when I felt like it. I however stayed LCHF. Friday I had to make a run to another town to pickup my Zaycon order. zayconfresh.com/refer/zf403977 I was sure that I would give in and have fast food. In the morning I ate 3 pieces of bacon and 3 oz of cheddar cheese. When I got there I did my grocery shopping ( bigger store) and picked up my order. I did not feel the need to eat. I even bought high carb treats for my husband and was not even tempted to indulge. I made it through a bad week and stayed on track. I will be doing two days of fasting this week. Tuesday and Thursday because Monday it is my day to provide lunch for the office building.

Three months ago this week would have blown me right off my diet.

Here is a blog post on morning blood sugars being higher for diabetics and after a fast. A little more info in the war to better health. https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/dawn-phenomenon-t2d-8/


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have lost 1.5 pounds this week and another 2 inches off my behind. Don't mind losing inches off the behind,and the love handles is getting smaller somebody is complaint about that. Him and me kinda remind me of that old fashion nursery rhyme Jack Sprat could eat no fat,his woman could eat no lean. Except in our case I'm Jack Sprat. Now if I could just get my days and nights straightened back out. While I'm doing all this quilting on short notice I get bout 3-4 hours of sleep.


----------



## CountryMom22

I made it to the gym 7 days in a row. Boy am I beat! It's a good exhausted though. I took today off as I knew I was working all day and have to bake tonight. Keeping to a clean food diet is really easy for me right now. Not sure why! 

I'm limiting carbs but not eliminating them. Sticking to complex carbs and avoiding white flour and sugar. I have also been taking a lot of vitamin C which has really helped my bad knees, so working out is a pleasure again.

I haven't gotten on the scale again yet, but I can feel the difference in the way I move and the way my clothes fit. It's great to be back on the wagon again, so to speak!

My energy level is also through the roof, which is good this time of year.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have lost 2 pounds this week. Trying to stay on track,sometimes it's hard. Friend of mine granddaughter made me special oatmeal raisin cookies for Christmas. They are special I have been eating them as cereal granola. Didn't realize they were supposed to be cookies.


----------



## painterswife

I am not losing. I am on track and eating correct. I guess I just have to wait for a whoosh. This is usually where I mess up so I feel good that I am not. Not easy though.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Me too, Painterswife! Though I'm sure I went out of ketosis last weekend because of Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner. I am back in ketosis (light) now, so it shouldn't be long before I lose something, I think. I tend to get stuck after I lose my water weight. I'm still at 160, so I'll stand by with you and wait for a whoosh too. *takes seat next to Painterswife*


----------



## CalicoPrairie

I'm at 159.2 this morning. Yay me.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

How's everyone doing? Busy, busy, busy I'm sure with Christmas coming up! I know I am.

Just checking in to report that I'm at 158 today. Yay! 

Check in and give us an update, everyone!


----------



## CountryMom22

Good job Calico!

You're right, I've been really busy and super stressed. I was still getting to the gym daily until this past Saturday when my work load went through the roof. I've been watching my diet and still being really active at home.

Even with all the Christmas cookies I'm baking, I haven't been sampling, so far so good. Now I start the prep for a colonoscopy tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll lose a few by not eating for the next 36 hours! Not eating has surprisingly not been a problem even though I have been baking all day and just finished making dinner for my crew.

Keep up the good work, Christmas is upon us!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Thanks, CountryMom~Wow, a colonoscopy right before Christmas! At least you'll be done very soon and you can enjoy the holiday. 

Good job on not sampling the cookies! I've been doing really well where sweets are concerned. My appetite is nearly gone so I'm not really having cravings, and I'm just eating out of necessity for the most part. Well, let me take it back--I do crave diet coke. 

I'm at 157 today, so moving right along. Today is all about prep for tomorrow's casual celebration with close family, and our extended family ceelbration on Friday. Have a wonderful holiday, everyone!


----------



## painterswife

Finally. Two pounds dropped off last night 4 pounds for the month. I was hoping to be at 8 or 9 pounds by the end of the month so I might not meet my goal but I have not let all the Xmas goodies derail me.


----------



## CountryMom22

Good job Calico and painterswife. It's all about managing what we eat and how much time we have to work out. I find that after baking for weeks, the last thing I want to eat is a cookie!

Tomorrow will be hard because I'm making baked ziti for dinner and the carbs will not be my friend. But it's only one meal. I just hope there aren't too many leftovers!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Maintaining what I had lost. Been feeling funny lately( not in ha ha funny either) ,been extremely tired too. Probably means Blood Sugar is going to bottom out or pretty darn close. My sleep habits are weird anyhow. But that wicked flu is going around too.


----------



## Belfrybat

Looks like everyone has been doing great. I came down with a three day virus - fever - "something" before Christmas and didn't just fall off the wagon, but got kicked in the head by the horse and rolled under the wheels. So... sadly I'm ending the month at the same weight I started. Not exactly where I wanted to be. 

Also my blood sugars have been crazy lately, so I'm making a goal to lose 25# in 2016 which will put my BMI at 25, but need to do it in mini-goals of 5 - 10# at a time. 

I will be leaving Sunday for a three day holiday with a friend, so don't plan on "dieting" until I return. If a new thread hasn't been started by Tuesday, I'll start one. What do you think as either Valentines Day or Easter as the target? I like short-term goals rather than just slogging away indefinitely which gets me discouraged. I don't celebrate Valentines, but Easter might be too far off for us to keep up interest in regular posting. What do you guys think -- that is if you still need and want to lose weight?


----------



## painterswife

I am holding steady. No gain which at Xmas is a miracle in itself. No loss even though I am at a calorie deficit. I do think I had some carb slip though but I am back on track and burning higher ketone number each day.

The best news is my blood pressure is averaging 107/77 for a couple of weeks now.My top number was down before but my lower number would barely budge below 90 and now is holding steady at 80 or below.

I have not had bread, rice or potatoes for over three months. Don't even want them now. I have not had pasta either but I do miss that because I use to make it from scratch.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have homemade bread raising 1st raise, haven't had time to make bread,pasta,or noodles.
Saturday I plan on making up a two week supply of home made noodles. Haven't had bread,pasta,noodles in about 6 months. So I'm hungry for home made bread,bread sticks,tortillas.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

I'm still here. Didn't do too badly over Christmas. I ate some mashed potatoes and gravy on Christmas Day, and on Christmas Eve, I ate an open-faced turkey sandwich. I'm sure I didn't go overboard with the calories, though I don't watch them much. Carbs is another story, but honestly, I wasn't all that hungry so my portions were small and singular. I didn't eat any sugar, except maybe a taste of the frosting we were making so I could make sure it tasted right. Other than that, I really didn't do much indulging over the holidays. Oh wait---we went to see Star Wars on Christmas night and we had pizza. I had 3 slices.

It was after the holidays that I came down with a cold, and I tell ya--nothing makes me crave carbs more than sitting in bed for 3 days! I behaved myself and didn't eat anything off plan, but I overdid the sugar free candies, which is never fun (if you know what I mean). I wasn't moving at all, and I was eating constantly it felt like, so I went back up to over 160. Some of that, I'm sure, was water weight, and some were extra lbs. 

Today I'm down to 158 (higher end), but I'm moving down again, and I've got no real appetite, which probably means I'm in ketosis again. Yay me.

Looks like everyone is moving in the right direction again, now that the holidays are over. I didn't make my goal of 155 by the first of the year, but that's alright. I'm doing this for life. I'll get there.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have finally lost 3 pounds, I have hit a platue kinda stuck. Just have to work harder. Might have to step up my excerize program.


----------

